# SpamAssassin local.cf location?

## thanny

I recently updated SpamAssassin, and after finally getting it working with qmail-scanner (which required completely removing SA then re-emerging both), I'm now puzzled where I should be putting local rules.

There are three locations I've found:

/var/lib/spamassassin/3.003002/updates_spamassassin_org

/etc/mail/spamassassin

/etc/spamassassin

So what's the correct location?

----------

## druggo

I think is : /etc/mail/spamassassin/

----------

## cach0rr0

 *druggo wrote:*   

> I think is : /etc/mail/spamassassin/

 

confirmed. That's where i have mine, and it works.

----------

## miket

Actually, /etc/spamassassin and /etc/mail/spamassassin are both good.  The two directories are hardlinked.  Take a look with stat:  they share an inode.

----------

